# Process of joining



## Bryanstorring (7 Jun 2012)

Hey guys, I'm 18 turning 19 in July and I'm looking to get into the Canadian forces. I'm just curious on the process and amount of time it will take me to actually start my bmq after I drop off my application. Also what are the minimum requirements fitness wise? I'm very physically active myself I'm just curious.


----------



## Bryanstorring (7 Jun 2012)

Also I am reading about the CFAT test. I know it's just an aptitude test but I am noticing that people are failing this test, so essentially I'm asking what causes you to fail? It's an aptitude test no? And one last thing I'm looking to get into the infantry for the regular force, is there a certain percentage that I am required to meet from the CFAT? I know there's a thread about the CFAT a few blocks above this thread but I'm just curious.


----------



## jparkin (7 Jun 2012)

Hey,
http://forces.ca/en/home/ is a good place to start. 

I did your dirty work for you:

Process of joining:
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_ApplicationProcedure.pdf

Fitness Information:
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Here is an entire thread on approximate application times from forum users who have been kind enough to summarize their application journey for the general public: 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

Google and the search function on this website are your friends, use them first! Finding the information you need about the CFAT is less than 10 clicks away, I guarantee it.


----------



## Bryanstorring (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks I appreciate you grabbing the links for me.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (7 Jun 2012)

Bryanstorring said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm 18 turning 19 in July and I'm looking to get into the Canadian forces. I'm just curious on the process and amount of time it will take me to actually start my bmq after I drop off my application. Also what are the minimum requirements fitness wise? I'm very physically active myself I'm just curious.



Physical fitness is a very important part of the Canadian Forces, but so is academics. The CFAT will establish a baseline for your "aptitude" for each MOC but it does not qualify you for a specific MOC. Make sure you research your choices well and confirm with a recruiter what the minimum academic requirements are. If you don't meet the academic requirements, your application  may not even be processed. And plan on exceeding, not just meeting them. It is a highly competitive process.


----------



## Bryanstorring (7 Jun 2012)

Ok so I just did the practice test, I got 14/19 correct. I know it's just a practice test but is this considered good or bad? I'm just really curious and honestly a tad bit worried I won't make the cut.


----------



## Trick (7 Jun 2012)

It's not the answer you want to hear, but study/review as best you can, regardless of how you do on the practice test. Regardless, you want to do your best, and the actual CFAT is quite a bit harder than the sample they give out, if only because the timing is tough to meet.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> .... the actual CFAT is quite a bit harder than the sample they give out...


People have actually died writing it. One kid's brain exploded; they figure that the ulcer he'd developed while worrying about the CFAT was the tipping point.  :nod:

Shame there's not a single CFAT thread on the site; maybe the Mods will create on for you.  :dunno:


----------



## Bryanstorring (7 Jun 2012)

Lol well I'm pretty sure I won't get an ulcer over me worrying about a test. I'm not that worried just a little nervous thats all. And it seems like any other test you just got to be ready and prepare before hand. But thanks anyways


----------



## LOLslamball (13 Jun 2012)

Bryanstorring said:
			
		

> amount of time it will take me to actually start my bmq after I drop off my application.



It might be never, you're not "just joining the army" you are *applying* for a job that many people want.  For most trades there are far more applications than there are spots.

Not to be negative, but if you want to be a part of the CF I would recommend not taking your application lightly.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jun 2012)

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> If you don't meet the academic requirements, your application  may not even be processed.



To clarify unless you are a person re-enrolling into the trade you were in before leaving, or you have direct civilian qualifications, the academic/education requirements "may" be waived.  If you are neither of those, if you don't meet the minimum academic requirements, your application WILL NOT be processed, there is no may.

to the OP, there is tons of info about the CFAT already here.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (13 Jun 2012)

Thank you Hatchet Man, I stand corrected. What you said is what I was trying say, you just said it so much better.


----------



## Habs (13 Jun 2012)

Let me say this:

The practice test is like a kindergarten spelling test compared to the actual CFAT.

Goodluck, and don't be like other fools who don't study for it and underestimate it.


----------

